# Crescor Vertical Smoker Build



## Smoking in Wisconsin (Dec 9, 2017)

Hello everybody-
I just scored a large insulated crescore electric food warmer from work. I am a chef by trade, yet a pretty novice smoker. Live in Wisconsin and would like to build a versatile smoker that can achieve a couple goals:

Cold smoking in the winter months-bacon/hams/sausages
And be able to hot smoke/slow and low BBQ in the summer- brisket/chickens/butts
I have some experience using alto sham electric smokers and MES in the past with pretty acceptable results, yet I want to take my home smoking to the next level and see the conversion of this baby as my key! But I need HELP...lots of help, specifically with some advice on the final designs. My head is spinning with just too many ideas and need to narrow them down. Here is a list of a couple of features/options I'm thinking about and was hoping everyone could weigh in on pros/cons or personal experience that may help me settle down on some final plans, I am not married to any specific idea, but just looking for some solid advice on which way to roll:

*Heat source:*

Build off-set heat box to provide heat and smoke source using large pieces of wood/charcoal

I like this idea first but am not sure how large the fire box needs to be to provide adequate heat/smoke? Also-I'm a little hesitant from a time management standpoint, I don't want to get stuck babysitting this all day. 
Any thoughts on converting an old wood burner stove to achieve same results? Potentially using a flexible connector to create a longer run when cold smoking? Then shorten it up or butt it up directly to vertical box for maximum heat output?

Build in a propane burner (tejas https://tejassmokers.com/Cast-Iron-Burners/24) as the heat source and use a cold smoke generator (something like a big kahuna smoke generator () for the flavor/smoke aspect.










Pride is my biggest enemy here, but I do like the convenience factor of letting it go over night or for long periods unattended. Also concerned about cold smoke generators as they have gotten so many mixed reviews. I built a mini prototype out of a martini shaker that I'm tinkering with and have had pretty good results...just not sure how it would scale up in a large vertical chamber?

Off-set pellet smoker/gill (https://smokedaddyinc.com)

again- a little pride issue here. But I like the consistency and it has all the heat source and smoking convience built in.
A few additional notes that I think I will add to the design:

Heat diffuser over burner if I go that route
Perforated smoke baffle
Adjusted- pull out grates (3) to start with
6-8" wide chimney with damper (not sure on length? advice here?)
Some adjustable lower dampers

Ok- I think this enough for now! Sorry if it got too long winded, just so many ideas simmering around. Thanks in advance for everyones support and advice, I look forward to sharing this build with everyone!


----------



## LanceR (Dec 10, 2017)

Hello and welcome to the site.

I'll take a shot at a few of your questions....

If you use an external wood fired heat source you'll either need to have the cabinet higher than the heat source or not use the lower part of the cabinet as the heat has to flow uphill from the fire for the sake of a draft.

If you use a propane burner be sure to leave a fair sized opening under it in the floor of the cabinet.  Propane is heavier than air and the vent will allow propane to exit the smoker in the case of the ignition system failing.  Look at the innards of a propane grill and you'll see that there is a lot of open space under the burners. And the opening will help with make-up combustion air.  Someone may be along with more specific advice on sizing the hole.

If the insulation is foam that will limit the upper temperatures you can hit but traditional BBQ temps will not be an issue.  I've never seem a warming/proofing box with foam insulation that didn't appear to be polyisocyanurate at that has a typical service temperature rating of -290 to +300F.  But note also that point heat sources like an incoming flue from a firebox may exceed that at the point of entry so just be conscious of the typical 300F limit.

I've tinkered with a couple of insulated warmer projects and a quick way to pull some racks together is to cut the bottom out of a couple of old sheet pans while leaving a lip and drop in some expanded steel grating.  I did that to get by until I found some cheap used angle iron to make permanent racks.  And for some things a perforated sheet pan works well, too.

If you use an exhaust stack through the top of the warmer you will may want to put a collector plate under it to keep condensed moisture drop dripping back onto your food.  Some folks like a side exhaust for that reason but others don't see it as a big deal.

For a set and forget smoker electric heat and a smoke generator like the Amaz-n-pellet smokers could be a good option.  There are a lot of build threads here for most anything you could dream up so you will find that your two best friends are the search feature and the folks here.

These should work fine as a smoke source:

http://www.amazenproducts.com/category_s/12.htm


Lance


----------



## gary s (Dec 18, 2017)

*






 Good morning and welcome to the forum from a cool, foggy and damp day here in East Texas, and the best site on the web. Lots of great people with tons of information on just about everything.*

*Gary*


----------



## Smoking in Wisconsin (Jan 3, 2018)

Lance-first off THANKS for taking the time!  I really appreciate the insight and you brought up plenty of good points.

I'll post some pics as I move this baby along.

Jeff



lancer said:


> Hello and welcome to the site.
> 
> I'll take a shot at a few of your questions....
> 
> ...





lancer said:


> Hello and welcome to the site.
> 
> I'll take a shot at a few of your questions....
> 
> ...


----------



## wrestler75 (Aug 5, 2019)

Smoking in Wisconsin said:


> Lance-first off THANKS for taking the time!  I really appreciate the insight and you brought up plenty of good points.
> 
> I'll post some pics as I move this baby along.
> 
> Jeff


----------



## wrestler75 (Aug 5, 2019)

I just bought a similar unit and also an wondering what direction I will take.  What did you end up doing for your build?


----------



## daveomak (Aug 6, 2019)

The burner I would use on this electric food warmer.... LPCAST-2 with the pilot flame...  
The heat output could be further adjusted by plugging flame holes...


----------



## wrestler75 (Aug 6, 2019)

What are the high and low temps you can achieve with your setup?  Do you have your piolot and exhaust on the outside through the back or side?  Did you need register vents for air flow? Thanks..


----------



## daveomak (Aug 7, 2019)

With a low pressure regulator and a needle valve, to finely adjust the propane flow, almost anything is possible..


----------

